# Knitting Pattern Hat in Petals Stitch for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
I hope you are enjoying this holiday season with your loved ones. 
Here is another lady's hat in a very feminine stitch that resembles overlapping petals. I hope you like it.

The hat is made in the round, and does not require sewing.

It's available in my Ravelry shop:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-in-petals-stitch-in-size-adult

$2.50


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!! so feminine looking.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Laurelarts!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very cute... would love to see it on a head!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful hat as always. ;0)


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Knittingkitty's patterns are so well-written and she is always available to answer questions. I love being able to get great patterns from KP members.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! You did it again! Another simple, elegant feminine hat! Thank you so much! I love, love, love your designs! You are a special lady! Many blessings and hugs going your way. ;-)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, Everybody! They make me very happy!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a nice design


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty hat..love the feminine design and the color! Nice work again!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

holy smokey doodles another gorgeous hat you have designed  you are very talented.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice hat and as usual very pretty yarn.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cute hat! I love it!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you soooo much for your compliments, ladies! )))) I'm so glad that you like it! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------

